# Missing races this winter? Fancy some virtual racing?



## BurningLegs (30 Dec 2020)

Hi everyone, if you’re missing the short hard efforts CX racing this season and looking for something to replace it then you’re welcome to join one of the three Cyclechat Zwift racing teams 🙂

We have been competing in the Zwift Racing League where events start at 18:15 or 19:45 on Tuesday evenings with the next league starting on 12th Jan (it runs for eight weeks).

Races last approximately one hour (45-90 mins depending on the course) and it is a team event where you will be riding as a team of six.

This would suit riders who already ride on Zwift and want to learn the ropes of racing, or riders who have raced stand-alone events and like the sound of an eight week series with other members of the Cyclechat community 🙂

You don’t need to race every week (we all have lives outside the shed, after all) but you would have the opportunity if you’re a Cat B (we are a couple of riders short at the moment).


----------



## SWSteve (30 Dec 2020)

Could it not be annoy other day? Tuesday is the one day I speak to people (running club) other than my wife!!


----------



## BurningLegs (30 Dec 2020)

That’s unfortunate @SWSteve - currently only a Tuesday series running but keep an eye out in case that changes 🙂


----------



## SWSteve (30 Dec 2020)

Plenty of races available on other days. Looks like that FTP builder I have planned will be a boooooooost


----------

